# Malmo vs Halmstad



## tonimakaronik (Sep 30, 2017)

_Preview:_ This is a chance for Malmo to get closer and in a kind of a way secure the title. They play against Halmstad who have only theoretical chances for survival. So anything else than a win would be a very big surprise. Also, cause of a very motivated Malmo, i expect over 2.5 goals.

_Tip: _Malmo to win; Over 2.5 goals


----------

